

Microsoft: Don't standardize shader language in CSS shader standard - speednoise
http://codeflow.org/entries/2012/aug/22/css-shaders-w3c-microsoft-and-broken-standards/

======
saurik
It really must be pointed out that the author of this article caused a scene
on the mailing list, posting a bunch of anti-Microsoft vitriol, making the
jobs of everyone else trying to be a comitee much harder; he got called on it
by someone from Apple, and the argument continued as he fought back. :(

[http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-
fx/2012JulSep/008...](http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-
fx/2012JulSep/0089.html)

~~~
pyalot2
<3u2

------
pyalot2
I hope that outcry makes them see reason.

